# SERRA ID NEEDED PLEASE



## DOGGER9999 (Mar 14, 2009)

Here are some pictures, no bars just spots, ... I was thinking maybe altuvie


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

DOGGER9999 said:


> Here are some pictures, no bars just spots, ... I was thinking maybe altuvie


S. altuvei has bars. You need to get some clearer pictures for an accurate ID. Get the entire side with tail.


----------



## DOGGER9999 (Mar 14, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Here are some pictures, no bars just spots, ... I was thinking maybe altuvie


S. altuvei has bars. You need to get some clearer pictures for an accurate ID. Get the entire side with tail.
[/quote]

ok can just had this one taken with a cell phone


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

s. rhombeus judging from that last pic


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Altuvie does not have any spotting/barring below the lateral line. It is most likely S. Rhombeus if there is no barring.


----------



## DOGGER9999 (Mar 14, 2009)

> yeah but the bars morph from spots to bars and back to spots depending on the fishes age, and they're well localized to the dorsal aspect of the fishes body. They rarely extend below the lateral line. They're also from Venezuela.


----------



## DOGGER9999 (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like a rhom to me :nod:


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Looks like a rhom to me :nod:


x2


----------



## DOGGER9999 (Mar 14, 2009)

how much do you think i could sell him for hes around 6 - 7'


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

DOGGER9999 said:


> how much do you think i could sell him for hes around 6 - 7'


It depends on many factors... i guess where you live is a big one.

Maybe somewhere between 70 to 100$ ?? but it really depends on demand and rarety in your region.


----------

